# I definately need some advice



## GreenDay12 (Sep 22, 2007)

So im a senior in high school and this upcoming Saturday is my last homecoming. Its very important not only because its my last but because im going with a guy i really adore







hehe. However, im really worried about my growing IBS problem. ANy sudgestions of what my diet should be like the days before and any other advice? Thanx!


----------



## 15226 (Apr 30, 2007)

Haha, I never really took interest in homecoming, partly because my school's homecoming is pretty sucky, but whatever. I wassss planning on going this year because it would've been my last, but I'm being home schooled at the moment and have no idea if I can go or not now. Booo.Anyway, my advice, first of all, would be to relax. I mean, I know its hard because its easy to get excited with these situations, and plus you're going with a guy you like. But the best thing to do is not get anxious and just chill. Being excited and/or anxious totally can make my IBS flare up at important times, and its hard not to notice it, obviously, but just try to keep your mind off of it. And don't think things like "what if I get sick?" too often. If you're too anxious the night before, just do something that relaxes you or will take your mind off of things. And don't stress about getting ready or whatevhs(haha I'm totally assuming you're a girl), just have fun with it. As for what to eat, well, I would suggest just sticking to bland things or things you feel comfortable eating, and what you know won't upset your stomach. If you have to, just eat small meals throughout the day. You don't really need to go on a strict diet or not eat a lot, you need your energyyy yo. Just eat things that you know won't set off your IBS. And if you really have to, get a purse or a clutch that you can keep some meds in for an emergency. Whatever helps you feel better, even if its just like Gas-X or Mylanta. I bring mints every where I go, because I'm cool like that. I know when I get anxious or excited I get kinda nauseated and mints reallllyy help. And it really won't seem weird if you're carrying all this stuff, tons of girls bring clutches or handbags so they can carry makeup and stuff. Hope this helps, and have an awesome time. :]


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I'd definitely try some relaxing exercises, even breathing exercises can help. The trouble is the more you worry about IBS affecting your night, the more likely it is that something will go wrong. Try to forget about your IBS on the night as much as you possibly can, and just enjoy yourself. I'm sure you'll have a great time, and if you need to go it's not the end of the world. In my experience at parties the loos are so noisy anyway, what with chatter and the hand dryer going off all the time that no one will notice. Have a great night!


----------



## GreenDay12 (Sep 22, 2007)

thanx alot for you suddgestions! They really helped. I did end up having a great time and everythign went alright, stomach wise. hehe, I even made out with my date which really made me super happy. It was a good night. haha


----------

